# IBS-PI caused be C-Diff



## ReidShaw86 (Jun 11, 2013)

My Name is Reid and I am new to here. I am 18 years old and have had Post Infectious IBS since I got sick in 2011. Here is my story and where I am at now.

On November 18th of 2011 (I had recently turned 16) I got sick and after 10 days I was diagnosed with strep. After 3 days on antibiotics I went to the ER as I could not get any fluid down. 2 steroids and an multiple antibiotics later I left feeling much better. The following days were rough, though. Multiple trips to the ER and countless tests revealed nothing. After 6 weeks I lost 25% of my body weight. I went from a 6'3" 205lb football player to 145 pounds. I was finally diagnosed with C-difficile Colitis (C-diff) A bacterial infection in my intestine. At this point I was hospitalized for the second time and was immediately put on Flagyl which was horrible. After 2 days I was switched to Vancomycin which I took for 6 weeks with absolutely no results. By Christmas I was hospitalized for the 3rd time and had a full colonoscopy and biopsy done (a couple of the few tests left they could do) which also revealed nothing. I was released the day after Christmas with 3 negative C-diff tests and went home. I was taking countless meds as well as pain meds (the pain this entire time was excruciating- 7.5/350 Norco didn't even touch it) By mid January (2012) I was able to walk to the stop sign and back and by march I was able to venture out of the house. My stomach issues carried on. A few meds helped a little, but not much. Bentyl kept the cramping down but didnt touch the constant bloating or Diarrhea. By summer my recovery had plateaued and the depression kicked in. I attempted to play football in the fall which helped snap me out of the slump I was in and I played in all but 3 games (I was out due to another injury) however my stomach problems continued without explanation. Now, June of 2013 I am able to get around but my stomach still controls my life. I have no mucus lining in my stomach so eating anything pokey is a major no (nuts, chips, etc) And I have malnutrition because my stomach does not absorb its contents very well. My doctor told me that my stomach still believes it is fighting infection so it is still in what he called, "attack mode" which is another reason for the hypersensitivity every time I eat. I've tried dieting, supplementing (which has helped alot!), as well as a few other drugs. I've noticed now alot of my severe flare ups are stress related, any thoughts on that? I've also noticed that Hydrocodone almost always calms my stomach. If anyone has experienced anything remotely close to what i've been dealing with it would be great to hear from you!

Cheers,

Reid


----------



## Carolc333 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi Reid,

My name is Carol and I felt so bad when I saw what you have been going through!. Sounds like it all started when you took the antibiotics for strep. Although what I have doesn't come close to what you've been through, there are some similarities. I had strep about a year ago, and then a couple of sinus infections. Antibiotics each time. Stomach problems, but I didn't put it together until two months ago when I had a sinus infection and took antibotics again. Just a few days after stopping the antibiotics I started having to go ten to twenty times a day. Not diahrrea, but persistently urgent and I became exhausted and couldn't think about or do anything else except stay near the bathroom. I was depressed thinking there was no end to this.

I finally went to a GI physician who prescribed probiotics to replenish the good bacteria that the antibiotics took out of my system. I started to feel better after a week or so. I had one flare up from eating something greasy, but I am gradually getting better again. I believe it will take time and watching my diet a little to get healed after the antibiotics did damage. I was astounded that physicians actually believe in probiotics and don't think it is some bogus woo woo cure!!. I am taking Phillips Colon Health. Its over the counter and is one of the three brands my doctor recommended.

Ok another thing. You will probably think I am nuts. But every time your mind drifts into something negative, breath in and out through your nostrils. Keep doing it!. It gives the body some positive signal. They do it in yoga and it works. I've been doing it and it helps me..

I just wanted to say hello let you know how bad I feel for what you have been through. No wonder you felt depressed...who wouldn't after all of that!!

Good luck and I hope things get better for you soon!

Carol


----------



## ReidShaw86 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks Carol! I'll try the breathing thing. Its definitely been a journey but I'm hoping one day I can get back to at least a semi normal rutine!

Antibitotics will get you. Doctors won't prescribe them to me anymore- I have gotten one shot but usually docotors won't even do that after seeing my record. They do suck though. I'm glad you're doing better! Thanks for the input!


----------



## pcassim (Jul 8, 2013)

ReidShaw86 said:


> Thanks Carol! I'll try the breathing thing. Its definitely been a journey but I'm hoping one day I can get back to at least a semi normal rutine!
> 
> Antibitotics will get you. Doctors won't prescribe them to me anymore- I have gotten one shot but usually docotors won't even do that after seeing my record. They do suck though. I'm glad you're doing better! Thanks for the input!


----------



## pcassim (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi, my name is Paulo and I have IBS-PI too.

It's not a cure, but I take B.infantis probiotics (is possible to buy in SAMs Club or in EBay and Questran Light.


----------



## refuse to live this way (Apr 25, 2012)

Reid: I've been through the same thing you have. It happened the first time in 2007 after an antibiotic (clendamycin) prescribed for a dental problem. A week in the hospital with flagyl and I finally started to feel better. Did well for the next 4 years then another antibiotic (Levaquin) for a sinus infection had the same reaction- severe diarrhea and vomiting. I lost 30 pounds and was in and out of the ER I can't count the number of times, plus 3 one week hospital stays. It has been over 2 years now and I still suffer, not as bad, but enough that I feel bad every day and have flare ups about once a week. I keep hoping that time will heal this but it is getting really old and I' feel lucky I still have a job. I wish I could advise you, hopefully time will help (it has some for me) but I would really like to get over this once and for all and get back to how I used to feel on a daily basis. The nausea is the worst thing for me, it just makes me feel like I have the flu all the time and I have bouts of vomiting along with severe sinus problems. If anyone has any advise, I would love to hear it. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Sarah Reinhold-Imm (Jul 20, 2013)

i work in a nursing home. my symptoms started back at the end of february. i still dont have a "diagnosis". my dr thinks i may have crohns and i just took the last possible test i can when it comes to this department. i was walking around looking like i was about 7 months pregnant and would even have "contractions" when it was real bad. i finally had my endoscopy and colonoscopy in april (this is after the dr was just prescribing meds to fix me) and he did a c-diff test and it came back positive. i have since been cleared of that, but still having symptoms. this truly is horrible. i have never been sick in my life, and this is a daily struggle. all the meds they have tried with me either mess me up like i was a drug addict or get me sick to my stomach. i guess i just wanted to say, i do feel your pain. hope things get better with you


----------

